# iOS6.1 and your Cruze



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome, "accessory connected" always drove me crazy!... I'll have to check tonight when I get off work!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

THANK THE APPLE GODS. 

That stuff is so annoying. Mine just updated tonight, so haven't had a chance to try it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## toolhauler (Jan 26, 2013)

Good to know the wife just told me there was a update, downloading as I'm typing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You can do multiple things at once?!??

Must be nice to have something other than a 4 that lags like crazy whenever it's updating things. 

Mine took 30 minutes to install and reboot...AFTER it downloaded and processed in the background. 

Feels so naked not having a working phone for that long. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll have to check this out tomorrow when I'll have a chance to update.


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> You can do multiple things at once?!??
> 
> Must be nice to have something other than a 4 that lags like crazy whenever it's updating things.
> 
> ...



Yeah I have a 4S and it still took about 30 mins. (The delta update was only 80-something megs) But anyway, I'm very impressed.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't wait to update mine when I get home (4S)... That accessory connected screen always drove me nuts. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I just wish GM would release software updates that would fix annoying things such as the ability to pause the iPod when playing it in the Cruze. Mine has never worked. I might be playing music from my 5 more though because my old iPod classic doesn't like the cold weather and resets every time I start the car.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Part of the problem with the connected interface could be the device. Don't blame the car. Both Apple and GM need to work together to make various features work.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GM's interface seems to be most of the problem with the iPhone. Mine works just fine with every other accessory I have for it, including another car.

Mine will randomly freeze and then the radio "reboots", dropping the iPhone connection and finding it again 30+ sec later. And it's randomly staticy unless I unplug it and re-plug it in. Really annoying.


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Besides the "accessory connected" being taken away with the update, do you guys know if the audio from like youtube videos will be transferred also?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

leo18_rod said:


> Besides the "accessory connected" being taken away with the update, do you guys know if the audio from like youtube videos will be transferred also?


It should already be. Last summer on a road trip, my girlfriend was playing music from YouTube videos on her 4S through the car speakers (I believe this was iOS 5).


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

I know I can do that through my AUX cable, but through USB?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, it was on USB.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll have to go download this update but does anyone know if this fixed the bluetooth - transfer call issue?


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm unfamiliar with that problem, I've had no issues with bluetooth calls. As for the youtube thing, I've always been able to hear youtube audio though the USB connection.


----------



## toolhauler (Jan 26, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> You can do multiple things at once?!??
> 
> Must be nice to have something other than a 4 that lags like crazy whenever it's updating things.
> 
> ...


my bad I was on the laptop with the phone updating next to me. took about 30 min on the 4s. I know what you mean about needing some techonlogy at the finger tips, phone, laptop and Ipad very close by most of the time when at home.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of you running iOS 6 or iOS 6.01, I would highly recommend this upgrade. Apple fixed several security vulnerabilities that could, among other things, leak credit card information while on-line shopping. This applies to all iOS 6 devices, including the iPod and iPad. So before you whip out your iP?d to purchase parts for your next Cruze mod, please upgrade to protect yourself.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Well...this is new...


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Well...this is new...


This seems to be only with Verizon.. I have AT&T and it doesn't show.. BTW im updated to 6.1. nice feature tho!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Can anyone else confirm the new update allows you to control music through phone? That was one of my biggest reasons for looking into a new navigation headunit cause the cruze ipod control was terrible, slow delayed and would randomly disconnect for about 15 seconds.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

leo18_rod said:


> This seems to be only with Verizon.. I have AT&T and it doesn't show.. BTW im updated to 6.1. nice feature tho!


Confirmed: Alerts in Apple's new iOS6


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruz3r said:


> Can anyone else confirm the new update allows you to control music through phone? That was one of my biggest reasons for looking into a new navigation headunit cause the cruze ipod control was terrible, slow delayed and would randomly disconnect for about 15 seconds.


It does indeed. It's fantastic.



















The Cruze's radio is still slow though.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> It does indeed. It's fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the confirmation! yeah i still want to get a navigation headunit since when i got the iphone 5 i got downgraded to 2gb per month from unlimited so i cant waste all my data on navigation.


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

Mine updated yesterday and it is awesome. Interfaces really well with the car now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Thanks for the confirmation! yeah i still want to get a navigation headunit since when i got the iphone 5 i got downgraded to 2gb per month from unlimited so i cant waste all my data on navigation.


What do you use? Waze uses under 10MB on a 4-hour trip. Not sure about Google maps, but I'm sure it's not bad.

I have an unlimited plan still, but I rarely go over 3 gigs a month, and that's streaming Pandora at work most of the day. 

3G service is too slow here to even bother using it for much else.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh i use google maps, but im a phone junkie though with my LTE. I can eat up data like theres no tomorrow with pandora, facebook, instagram twitter and just looking up things on the internet. I used .2 gigs of data in a 3 hour roadtrip once


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

leo18_rod said:


> This seems to be only with Verizon.. I have AT&T and it doesn't show.. BTW im updated to 6.1. nice feature tho!


Sprint iPhones have the Emergency Alert feature as well. Not sure why AT&T does not.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check you apps on the phone. I suspect you have it but it's just turned off. I didn't know I had it on my Verizon Android until I looked.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AT&T doesn't support it, at least around here. But supposedly it depends on the area you're in (and your area code).


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

The EAS alerts were something the FCC and FEMA mandated a few months back. It's a carrier-based push alert, so each carrier may have a different method of sending that alert. AT&T might just do it through a text message. I'll try to reach someone at AT&T today to confirm.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm now running iOS6.1, but I think the emergency alert feature was a 6.0 thing because I had it before too (I checked before I updated last night). I have alerts from the Weather Channel though, which do a similar thing. I had a vibration a few minutes ago to tell me about the winter weather advisory they just put in place.

Didn't stream this morning, but after listening to what they had on the morning show, I should have streamed Pandora...


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

I noticed the fix by accident last night. It was also annoying for me. Sometimes I want to listen to a certain playlist or just "shuffle all songs". So I would have to plug in my iPhone via USB, wait for the Cruze to find it, then either tell Siri to play whatever songs I wanted (via Bluetooth), or manually use the stock stereo to find my playlists, etc. And it was buggy anyways, not always shuffling or repeating certain songs with the box check marked.

Thank god they fixed this. I wasn't sure it was something that COULD be fixed, so I'm extra happy it is.

NOW, if they would only let us stream music via Bluetooth to the stock stereo from our phones and do away with cables all together....


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

I have an iPhone 5.
I use USB with my cruze but sometimes it bugs and it will say something along the lines of "Device not supported, can disconnect safely."

95% of the time I get in my car, start it, plug in the USB end of the cable to the USB Port, and then connect my phone to the cable. It will take a few seconds, then on the dash it will say
"Marcel's iPhone" and start playing music from the music application.
Usually I switch over to my iDownloader app and start jamming. 

I still cant figure out why it won't find my iPhone at times.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

what is the idownloader app? sorry haha


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Invierno said:


> I noticed the fix by accident last night. It was also annoying for me. Sometimes I want to listen to a certain playlist or just "shuffle all songs". So I would have to plug in my iPhone via USB, wait for the Cruze to find it, then either tell Siri to play whatever songs I wanted (via Bluetooth), or manually use the stock stereo to find my playlists, etc. And it was buggy anyways, not always shuffling or repeating certain songs with the box check marked.
> 
> Thank god they fixed this. I wasn't sure it was something that COULD be fixed, so I'm extra happy it is.
> 
> NOW, if they would only let us stream music via Bluetooth to the stock stereo from our phones and do away with cables all together....


Invierno, have you looked into the Bluetooth streaming PDIM. Follow the link in my signature for more information and how to install it.


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

Matt585 said:


> what is the idownloader app? sorry haha


I dont know if its still in the App Store but its an application that you can "legally" RIP music through websites online. Instead of buying a bunch of songs through iTunes, I use this app to download all my songs and it turns it into a player as well. 
I didnt have to jailbreak my phone but just search iDownloader. The app logo is a black down arrow in a blue box.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

I am digging the phone control in my cruze! So much better than dealing with that slow radio interface


----------

